# Pretty cool site for learning songs...



## jcon (Apr 28, 2006)

Not sure I'm ready to spend $10 on a lesson just to learn a single tune, but having a video of Alex Lifeson showing you how to play Tom Sawyer is still pretty cool.
Website is still developing but they hope to have an extensive library to choose from and have apparently already lined up about 300 artists.

http://www.ivideosongs.com

Cheers,
Joe


----------



## coyoteblue (Feb 8, 2006)

Looks good...and there are a bunch of free downloads in the Tutorial section...basic, but nicely done.


----------

